# long-billed



## Andreea Mihaela

<<separate question removed from the original thread: *Afroth, aclang*>>

De asemenea, in propoziția : '*Heron of a man, lean-limbed, long-billed, he walked and sat with loose-jointed (5) poise*; *his every stance was angular surprise*, *his each gesture half flail' , *sintagma 'long-billed' mi-a dat ceva bătai de cap, nereușind să găsesc o traducere potrivită.
 A little help, here, too?


----------



## Lucian Hodoboc

Eu aş traduce-o astfel: ˝Un cocostârc de om, cu membre uscăţive, năsos, mergea şi şedea cu o postură flexibilă; fiecare poziţie a sa era o surpriză stângace, fiecare gest al său - o bălăngănire˝. Desigur, s-ar putea să vrea să exprime cu totul altceva. Nu cunosc contextul frazei.


----------



## Andreea Mihaela

Lucian Hodoboc said:


> Eu aş traduce-o astfel: ˝Un cocostârc de om, cu membre uscăţive, năsos, mergea şi şedea cu o postură flexibilă; fiecare poziţie a sa era o surpriză stângace, fiecare gest al său - o bălăngănire˝. Desigur, s-ar putea să vrea să exprime cu totul altceva. Nu cunosc contextul frazei.



Mulțumesc mult pentru răspuns!

Contextul ar fi acesta : ' As poet, this Ebenezer was not better nor worse than his fellows*, *none of whom left behind him anything nobler than his own posterity; but four things marked him off from them. The first was his appearance: pale-haired and pale-eyed, raw-boned and gaunt-cheeked, he stood - nay, angled (4) - nineteen hands high. His clothes were good stuff, well tailored, but they hung on his frame like luffed sails on long spars. Heron of a man, lean-limbed and long-billed, he walked and sat with loose-jointed (5) poise; his every stance was angular surprise, his each gesture half flail. '

Este un fragment ce descrie un personaj dintr-un roman al lui John Barth.


----------



## Lucian Hodoboc

I'm not exactly sure what he means by "angled" and "angular". I'm getting the feeling that he means something like "ţeapăn", "rigid", "inflexibil", "scorţos", "robotic" (în mişcări), but it could also mean "stângaci", "anapoda".

As for "long-billed", I'm almost certain that it refers to his nose ("bill" being one of the English words for a bird's beak - Romanian: "cioc"). You can either go for the word "năsos" or for the phrase "cu un nas lung / coroiat".

"raw-boned" could be translated as "numai pielea şi osul" or "sfrijit".

"gaunt-cheeked" - "tras la faţă"

"to flail" also means "to move erratically" so you could translate "half flail" as "pe jumătate haotic" or "aproape haotic".


----------



## irinet

Sau
_
Un plăvan/lungan/găligan cocoțat pe membrele-i uscățive..., _deşi 'plăvan' presupune şi robustețe, nu numai înălțime.
Dar aşa cum a menționat şi Lucian, cred că s-ar putea sintetiza expresia cu "lean-limbed" şi "heron" în "_lungan sfrijit", gălbejit (=pale-eyed), doar nasul de el._


----------



## farscape

Un singur subiect pe discuție (single topic threads, think dictionary entries), oameni buni, vă rog!

Long-billed, ca să păstrăm legătura cu metafora cocostârcului propusă de Lucian, ne sugerează un personaj cu nasul lung și drept (coroiat presupune un grad de încovoiere).


----------

